# Central NY OS show pictures



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2012)

We had our orchid society show the first weekend of october, and things went fairly smoothly. We had one orchid that received a 92 pt CCE (Certificate of Cultural Excellence), and there were many interesting species and hybrids in all of the displays. We had a new vendor this year, Kelley's Korner Orchid Supplies, along with or regular vendors JustPat Orchids, Marlow Orchids and Bloomfield Orchids. 
To view pictures (there are 79 at the moment) of orchids and displays at the show -- http://cnyos.org/showpics/thumbnails.php?album=10

enjoy!


----------



## Gcroz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I love seeing all the goodies from other shows!

One issue though, there is a plant I'm willing to bet is Paph. venustum that is labeled as Paph. sangii. Just a heads up


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, Charles.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> One issue though, there is a plant I'm willing to bet is Paph. venustum that is labeled as Paph. sangii. Just a heads up



ah, yes it is! I looked at that twice and didn't remember that there wasn't a sangii (too many orchid pics rolling by...) thanks

there may be one or two paphs with the wrong or no name, as two close plants on the GROS display I switched the name tag and forgot to write down the other... also if there are names that you know are spelled incorrectly (there were a few that were registered with mis-spellings) let me know


----------



## Roy (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice show of orchids.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2012)

Great show, and good pics Charles, bravo !!!!

As for the bloom labelled Phrag schlimii could be Hanne Popow or similar but no schlimii Imo!

Jean


----------



## Dido (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like a great show thanks for sharing with us


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2012)

wow!
thanks for the photos!
love that Dragontale!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 15, 2012)

Great pictures. Looks like you have a very involved society.
I am sorry I could not have made it. I would have loved to be there in support!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks and welcome! the 'schlimii' (what the plant tag stated) was definitely not one and a hybrid, and there was another primary phrag hybrid that was supposed to have besseae (according to the label) as a parent and obviously didn't. both plants had very nice flowers, though, even though their owners were confused about who their plants were


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I want that radicans!!


----------

